# Simba's fuzzy tummy



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Since everyone else is posting pics of their fuzzy kitties I thought I would add Simba.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Ooooh, Simba is gorgeous!! So cute!

(Trot, gives me plenty of opportunties for belly shots, but um, he displays himself in typical male fashion leaving NOTHING to the imagination 8O )


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR another fluffy tummy :love2


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a big beautiful coat. And I love his ears! He's a beauty!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Look how close your picture is to mine of Rookie! Very funny.










I like the fuzzy tummy thread!!! Anybody else?


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Misty displays her fluffy tummy. Amusingly, this file is actually named, "BigFluffyTummy.jpg":










Her fluffly tummy is one my favorite parts.  I like to rub it (more than she likes to have me rub it, alas.)


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Isis likes me to rub her tummy more and more each day... unfortunately there's not much fuzz here - I had hoped they would turn into fluffy kitties but nope... :? 









Pretty shameless position, not too proper for a lady :lol:


----------



## Lucky Dragon Zi (Jul 5, 2007)

That dark patch is cute, really. :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Not quite as fuzzy but here is my brood (well most of them)

Fenway.... (and Mahlee)











Phoebe (this cat has no shame!)










And Trot, who's belly is normally fuzzier but his fur is STILL growing back from his surgery in March...(but like i said before, he lets it all hang out. :roll: )










By the way, I just snapped the two of Phoebe and Trot just now. They always sleep like this.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Julie, if Marie sees those sweet kittens, she'll go into a real state!  Well, she could use some cheering up right now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They are SO sweet! :luv


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Oh Julie your kitties are so adorable! All those silly positions and cuddly tummies, I LOVE IT :love2


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww...fuzzy bellies :lol: I'll have to get a new one now that Holly's fuzzies have grown back. Anyone else get to kiss those fuzzie bellies? Holly will tolerate a few kisses and raspberries, but not too many...


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Isis will let me kiss her tummy when she is in a really lovey mood - which happens more and more often now that the kittens mean competition muahaha :twisted: 

I never tried with Mew, as she does not seem particularly thrilled with me just trying to pet her belly... Don't want my eyes poked out 8O


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awwww! Love the tummies!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute, I love hairy bellies!  Here's Baby:








Here's when she was shaved on her belly. She has some spots on her belly! 8O :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Aw, Baby is so cute. 

As for the kissing part, Trot and Phoebe will let me do ANYTHING to either one of them. Fenway and Mahlee sometimes and Franny NEVER.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great tummy shots, everyone!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Come to think of it, I have a fuzzy tummy picture of Rookie from sitting on the couch. This was taken the first week we had her. I thought the pose was hilarious! All she needs is a remote in one hand and a beer in the other.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Here is Willis and his fluffy tummy.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a big fluffball!


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I love the picture of Baby covering her eyes. I always laugh at mine when they sleep that way. Just seems like such a human thing to do.


----------



## zatchbell322 (May 14, 2007)

Heres Bella's Fat tummy - 










And almost Mort's tummy -


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMG! "Almost Mort's Tummy" belongs on the cheezeburger site! :lol: 

I IZ CONTORSHUNIST


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good idea, Marie!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

And, those little white fingers are too cute!!


----------

